
The ‘heartbreaking’ decrease in black homeownership - dtrizzle
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2019/02/28/feature/the-heartbreaking-decrease-in-black-homeownership/
======
barberousse
The other side of this is struggling homeowners in the black community being
the most available to developers buying up properties for far less than
they'll flip them for. There are non-profits in Chicago actively fighting to
defend the community.

